# Ferguson has been 'fired'



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been hearing complaints about Ferguson for years. I decided a few weeks ago I would use another supply house due to Fergie's always messing up orders, overcharging on certain items, counter help taking forever to tend to us, and their overall "overconfident" attitude that accompanies them.

We officially began using a supply house that is a little out of the way, but they are grateful for our business, they carry Bradford white, which I prefer. I was also granted a 5 figure line of credit in case I need it. They have been around for many years, but like I said, they are out of our way a little bit.

I had just reached my breaking point with Fergie's, and decided we had used them for the last time. This is a club I should have joined a long time ago.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I need them at times still but have experienced the same.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

I stopped using them a few years back. Once I started checking prices I realized I could go anywhere but there and get better prices. Very bad considering they're supposed to be a contractor supply house...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ferguson prices are always higher than the small supply house 15 min away.

The price difference varys in plastic fittings and copper as well anywhere from 3¢-27¢ per fitting.

To me what "If it makes sense it makes dollars" so I stick to mom and pop supply house.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't forget about the College educated sales people who know very little about plumbing. I'm certain you will miss them.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I stopped using Fergies when they charged me $18 each for 4 standard 1/2" X 3/8" compression angle stops.
Then gave me a bunch of grief when I asked for a credit.
It wasnt the first time they screwed me, but it was the LAST !


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A friend of mine works as the counter manager at a Ferguson's. When he set me up in the computer with an account, I asked him, "Oh, so you guys have (2) different prices, one for the tradesmen and one for the non-plumber who walks in, right?" He said they have like (7) different pricing tiers........:blink:

I needed a 2" brass, sweat p-trap. Fergies charged me $ 75.00 + tax which totaled almost $ 80.00!! Next time I was in a different supply house across town I asked them how much did a 2" brass, sweat p-trap cost. Their price was $ 50.00. That's a difference of about $ 25.00 for just one fitting. Needless to say, I DO NOT shop at Ferguson's.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Was in fergs yesterday I bought
20- feet 3" solid PVC
3" glue trap
3-3" mission bands
2-3" wyes
124.00

Or when they ring up a item and it's to high I will say put it back. They always come back and say " we can do better" and take the price down. WTF why not give me the best price the first time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Was in fergs yesterday I bought
> 20- feet 3" solid PVC
> 3" glue trap
> 3-3" mission bands
> ...


 






My friend called me one day screaming and hollering (he's a plumber) how Ferguson's charged him almost $ 30.00 for a roll of solder.........:laughing:

My answer: "I told you not to shop at Ferguson's."


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Nine bucks for a 4x3 cleanout. 2.88 at winnelson.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I could Substitute the name Reece for Fergusons and everything else would be the same, They hold the market share here Only because they are the biggest. I would rather go to an independant shop anytime!


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Was in fergs yesterday I bought
> 20- feet 3" solid PVC
> 3" glue trap
> 3-3" mission bands
> ...


That is about $75 bucks in material...Tops. Least here it is.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Was in fergs yesterday I bought
> 20- feet 3" solid PVC
> 3" glue trap
> 3-3" mission bands
> 2-3" wyes


Just priced it out from my price book and came in about 100$.
They definetly sticking it to ya when they can!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this the next time you use Fergies. Just before you are complete with the order tell them to show the prices on the pic ticket. I have done this several times with the same results. First a sigh then they go back through the ticket making several changes before printing. The prices seem to be reasonable after that. Works for me.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Was in fergs yesterday I bought
> 20- feet 3" solid PVC
> 3" glue trap
> 3-3" mission bands
> ...


I can't believe so many of you still go to supply house, & stand & wait at counter, & then look at pricing too. All the items on this list, I have in my truck. I can't see how your making any money. 

I have 99% of my supplies delivered, either to my place, or directly to job, with no charges for delivery. I go to supply house, maybe once a month, if that. I understand the service calls, & you needing a toilet, or sink or specialty item, once in a while, but IMO these items were pretty basic.

I'm not bashing you, just can hardly get done, what I have to each day, & make a descent profit. So I can't fathom how you can get anything accomplished, if you gotta run to the supply house, even for these basic items. And then price them out too, while your there. Time is money! 

Even if I have the need to run to supply house, in the middle of a job, I call ahead on my way, & its waiting for me when I get there. If the pricing is questionable, I deal with it, when I get my invoices on line, the very next day. If I'm in the middle of a service call, I'm out of the supply house in 5min, in most cases.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Was in fergs yesterday I bought
> 20- feet 3" solid PVC
> 3" glue trap
> 3-3" mission bands
> ...


You just got retailed by a wholesaler , I got tired of ferguson about a month ago having to get them to adjust every damn item we bought . I started an account at Winston water cooler they have locations in Dallas and Ft. Worth with great sales people that want your business. I won't go to ferguson unless they are the only people I can get an item from.Morrison's has good prices.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> I can't believe so many of you still go to supply house, & stand & wait at counter, & then look at pricing too. All the items on this list, I have in my truck. I can't see how your making any money.
> 
> I have 99% of my supplies delivered, either to my place, or directly to job, with no charges for delivery. I go to supply house, maybe once a month, if that. I understand the service calls, & you needing a toilet, or sink or specialty item, once in a while, but IMO these items were pretty basic.
> 
> ...


Have you ever been to a ferguson?


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

We use fergies for about 20 percent of our purchases. What frustrates me if their multiple prices. Our salesman gave us a water heater bid for all the typical ones we use in February. Already two have come across priced much higher than his bid...one was over $100 higher! They always have to write a credit but i have to catch it. And wait for the credit.


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone use their showroom? Itis honestly the nicest one in town but we have issues there, too.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ferguson is my main supplier and has been for several years.

Accurate deliveries, competitive pricing, customer service, fast access to the largest inventory in the country.

I have a lot of choices for supplies here but nobody can compete with them.

Too bad you guys aren't getting the same thing.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Ferguson is my main supplier and has been for several years.
> 
> Accurate deliveries, competitive pricing, customer service, fast access to the largest inventory in the country.
> 
> ...



Too bad thats not true of ferguson everywhere, its just the opposite here . Morrisons is what Ferguson should be , and winston water cooler is a lot better than ferguson here in the DFW.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fergusons is always my last choice.

The tier pricing system is bad enough, but what really chaps my hide is having to stand in line while they walk DIY'ers through the installation of the materials they just sold them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Ferguson is my main supplier and has been for several years.
> 
> Accurate deliveries, competitive pricing, customer service, fast access to the largest inventory in the country.
> 
> ...


 
I get the same service as you. At times I do call them on pricing on some of the small stuff, like sloan valve repair parts. Also my Ferguson does not cater to DIY people at all.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Been going to the same supply houses for 25 years. You have to see what things cost and who or why somebody is getting a better price.

There is a large plumbing suplyhouse that is a union shop and for some reason lost the customer service end of it, unless its a friday. If they had better customer service I might go there too BUT I do not have all day to wait for somebody to take my money. If I need pipe its because I need it and not just have nothing better to do, MY time is MONEY to me and if they do not respect that,I dont have time for them.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

They all suck.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Plumber said:


> They all suck.


No Col. Sanders your wrong. Mommas right.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I get the same service as you. At times I do call them on pricing on some of the small stuff, like sloan valve repair parts. Also my Ferguson does not cater to DIY people at all.


 Which location is that Fergie? Mine sucks big time.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Which location is that Fergie? Mine sucks big time.


The one in Addison, right of Rt 53 just north of Rt 64


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> Have you ever been to a ferguson?


 Yes 1 time. They charged me almost a hundred bucks for a water heater exp. tank. That was all the experience I needed. Why do you ask that?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

On a recent job we bid we found out we got the work but didn't get to supply the fixtures? Well we found out that Ferguson had priced them to our customer cheaper than they priced them to us? F that place, if I do go there its only because I have to I will go to a hardware store first if they got what I need.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use one wholesaler. They jump through hoops for my business. It's not ferguson.....


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Even here is Hawaii the FNW is a Pain in the arse. We have a Pacific Plumbing Supply but they are just another version of FNW. Lately I try to place all larger project orders with Keller Commercial out of Seattle.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I use one wholesaler. They jump through hoops for my business. It's not ferguson.....


Me too. I'm not a huge acct, I'm not a small acct, but I am a 100% guarantee, to pay my bill, before the 10th acct. They will bring me something anytime of day, if I'm in a pinch. But I don't abuse that privelidge.

They even have taken tools of mine, to the repair shops for me, since their delivery guy was close proximity. I have them pick up concrete for me, from Lowes, when I'm doing basement drain repairs, or replacement. They charge me like a buck more a bag, & they deliver it right to my job. Thats some of the things I gotta do, being a 1 man show.:yes:


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Was in fergs yesterday I bought
> 20- feet 3" solid PVC
> 3" glue trap
> 3-3" mission bands
> ...


3" mission couplings? What u using those for? R they legal round your parts? Hopefully no shear


----------

